# eye cloud or pop eye???



## mistergoodstuf (Sep 8, 2006)

i noticed that there's something wrong with the right eye of my knifefish. it looks like there a white film over the eye and is puffed up like a bubble. my knifefish is occasionally attacked by my convict. could this infection to the eye be the result of that? i want to take my convict pair out, but i've been struggling trying to find a cheap tank. i'll try to post a picture later. thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If the eye appears to be out of the socket, it is popeye. Unfortunately, there is no cure for this.:shake: However, improving water quality can sometimes help. What are your water parameters?

As for white film, I'm guessing the eye is cloudy. There are several factors associated by the cloudiness of the eye.
It can be due to the internal parasites such as protozoa and flukes. Another possible cause is onset of cataracts. Eyes are infected and damaged by bacteria via injuries. For this case, I would pull out your cons. The injury done by your cons is enough to cause a danger to blindness for your knife.:shake: IMO, the cons should never have been kept in the first place. Cons are quite belligerent and will never tolerate any other fish no matter how big your tank is.

Both of what took place: popeye and cloudiness of eye(white film) are mainly due to poor water quality and most likely, the injury done by your cons.

If you have a spare tank, isolate the knife and treat it with a good antibiotic to cure the infection.


----------



## mistergoodstuf (Sep 8, 2006)

my tank appears clean. however, i dont know the exact paramaters. i'll go get a test kit tomorrow. here's a picture of the knife. you can sorta see the cloudiness of the eye


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Water params will say a lot here. As Blue pointed out, even if it was an injury, poor water quality can cause infection to set in quickly.

I'll watch for water params to be posted, and will help all I can from there.

Please be careful when selecting a medication for the knife. Watch water params in the quarantine tank if you use one, also. Poor water params can cause medications to have a negative effect on the fish.

Once I know what the water params are, I'll be better able to help identify the exact cause and to help you find a safe medication to use for the problem.


----------

